# Mesh tape in corners



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does ANYONE use mesh tape in corners?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

No
Well veneer plasterers maybe


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Good God no.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Does ANYONE use mesh tape in corners?


I have used it in the internals... the company we worked for put it on then coated one side and left the other side dry then the next day coated the other side... kinda weird but thats what we did... it did crease the tape with only doing the one side but sometimes when i do love jobs ill put a peace in the little return when doing wrapped beads and stuff...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Does ANYONE use mesh tape in corners?


Capt and 2buck does :whistling2: Look, A pig just flew past your window. :blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

no. just seams.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Brian S said:


> No
> Well veneer plasterers maybe


:yes:Only when we plaster--in drywall


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have in a pinch, but then I have to use one of those obnoxious corner trowel things to kill the chatter


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've done it on short little corners like six inches or so. small patches that meet up in a corner that i don't want to mess around with paper for.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Capt and 2buck does Look, A pig just flew past your window. :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Capt and 2buck does :whistling2: Look, A pig just flew past your window. :blink:


musta got loose from the Pink Floyd Concert:drink:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> musta got loose from the Pink Floyd Concert:drink:


Off the subject a bit-----I,m going to "The Machine " [Floyd tribute band] in 2 months, if you,ve never seen them and your a fan--- a Must See :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Uhh,,, what was the question?????

Did you say mesh tape??????? 

You didn't did ya????


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

i bought a mesh tape bazooka that came with a wing made for inside angles. It never did work right. so paper in the angles. and mesh only on patches here.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Drywall said:


> i bought a mesh tape bazooka that came with a wing made for inside angles. It never did work right. so paper in the angles. and mesh only on patches here.


 \

NO NO NO,,,,, no mesh, EVER anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

one Capt'n to another,,,,,

don't make us demote ya !!!!! You could be a cpl by tomarrow!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought that wacky thing at ames about 15 years ago. it never did work right. and the wing was just no good. Fact is i havent touched a real bazooka in five years, and then i taped a house this weekend. I think i had a heart attack.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

wait , why no mesh for patches?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

NO NO NO,,,,, no mesh, EVER anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

why, why why, ive used that suff quit a bit, i must know why?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> why, why why, ive used that suff quit a bit, i must know why?


F**K iT...... IT CRACKS!!..... 


here we go....:whistling2:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

oh, all you had to do was say so. Hell it could be crackin all over the place nobody ever said a thing.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Drywall said:


> oh, all you had to do was say so. Hell it could be crackin all over the place nobody ever said a thing.


Yeah, it don't matter ifin ya never go back and look at it!!!!!

LOL

_am sure you seen the ,,,like,,,,,, 500 threads about mesh!!!!!:thumbup: _


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> oh, all you had to do was say so. Hell it could be crackin all over the place nobody ever said a thing.


I just don't trust mesh ,,that's all . In the wrong conditions paper will crack also.. even still I don't trust mesh.. IMO paper Is stronger.. IMO!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

The best inside corner mesh I ever used was something called CHI Ckenwire. Took a lot of hot mud to feather the corners out 14 inches. Cut it with metal snips. The rolls were like 20 inches wide and lasted for several houses..._before I got fired. 







:jester:
_


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Who let Catd7 start a mesh thread
















catd7


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Who let Catd7 start a mesh thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's really Catzgar wanting to "show us how it's done" again.

I miss her.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I think it's really Catzgar wanting to "show us how it's done" again.
> 
> I miss her.


Send her a PM, it will show up in her email account, maybe she will come back if you tell her how much we miss her:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Send her a PM, it will show up in her email account, maybe she will come back if you tell her how much we miss her:whistling2:


I did it publicly...if we don't hear anything in a few days, I'll do the PM.

(She was fun!)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/emergency-help-needed-stippling-ceiling-1964/index6/#post37113


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Screen tape is the Devil.... Never comes out as good as paper..... ever


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I put forward a motion. Anyone that mentions the word m#sh is BANNED.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> I put forward a motion. Anyone that mentions the word m#sh is BANNED.


 I second it!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

third the motion ..BANG,,BANG...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

what if I say australians mesh with kangaroos the way kiwi's mesh with sheep.:laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You would need more than velcro gloves and gumboots for a kangaroo. And be carefull it is still the M word:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> You would need more than velcro gloves and gumboots for a kangaroo. And be carefull it is still the M word:yes:


I had to work with some Aussies when I was young pickin (priming) tobacco, I was talking how cute Kangaroo's were . They told me they were mean critters, they bite, spit, punch and their kick will kill you. They also said to run the other way when you see one, for they may attack you.

Were they telling the truth, or just pulling my leg:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The bucks can get a bit agro. But you dont usually get close enough for it to be a problem. I know a bloke that hit one with a car doing 100kmh the dam thing came through the windscreen and nearly clawed him to death.

But they do taste good there meat is very lean. The back straps are like fillet steak without the fat:thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what they can do if they want to.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't see why kangaroos are so violent. They have the best of all worlds.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> I put forward a motion. Anyone that mentions the word m#sh is BANNED.


Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh Mesh!!!!! :tt2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well slim I guess anyone who has "small member" as there slogan doesnt count:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> The bucks can get a bit agro. But you dont usually get close enough for it to be a problem. I know a bloke that hit one with a car doing 100kmh the dam thing came through the windscreen and nearly clawed him to death.
> 
> But they do taste good there meat is very lean. The back straps are like fillet steak without the fat:thumbsup:.


You eat them


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, they are game (with the right permit) just like deer, pheasent, or geese.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

*Driving at 225km/h out near Mitchell (Qld) in his new BMW Z4 the Driver hit a Kangaroo...The kangaroo disappeared!The driver stopped and wondered where the kangaroo went?*


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Kiwiman. I seen that ages ago but I doubt if it is a roo. The fur what is left of it is the wrong colour. And the number plate is not like any Aussie plate that I have ever seen. But besides all that it is pretty horrible eh.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nasty..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

That's crazy, especially if it's a kangaroo.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow ! I see a lot of moose wrecks up here but nothing like that. But at 225 km/h you wouldn't be able to see it anyway. You'd be dead !

Poor Beemer !


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Where I am from.... that is what we call a ******* crock pot. The only thing different is that we use a 1979 Dodge instead of a BMW.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

One builder i work for makes us glue and mesh trimtex.Says he dosen't want his beads to fall off in 6mos..Sheesh!!I have never seen a vinyl bead fall off without mesh.No mesh for me.Paper tape only.The same builder requires double skimmed cielings!!!Maybe he should buy a pole sander:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> One builder i work for makes us glue and mesh trimtex.Says he dosen't want his beads to fall off in 6mos..Sheesh!!I have never seen a vinyl bead fall off without mesh.No mesh for me.Paper tape only.The same builder requires double skimmed cielings!!!Maybe he should buy a pole sander:furious:


There is a product called Mad max, it's a glue made by trim tex , mix it with your mud, and it bonds better with the vinyl . We tried white glue the other day (Tims idea from this site) But !!!!!! one simple thing I did not do is, take a scrap piece of bead, and glue it to some drywall, to see how strong it is on it's own. We tested the mud mix with the tape, it was stronger than the mud with no white glue in it. Seemed to sand out ok.

Depending on the builder, we DD skim out the ceilings, we go 10,12, then by hand. Thats where a 7 or 8" box could come in handy. 7 would be nicer, just double it out, you will end up with a 14" joint, that would shut your builder friend up, and don't forget to charge him more $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanx 2buck.I totally agree with the 3 coat built wider system for sure.I have never had a problem with that method and i even back trowl the screws with a 12in.Hardly any board showing at that point..The builder is fanatical about tapers and it's getting worse and worse around here.But the piece work prices haven't changed in relatively 10yrs.Charge more for sure..Level5 the whole place..:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well slim I guess anyone who has "small member" as there slogan doesnt count:whistling2:


At least "small member" doesn't imply "worn out member" like "Senior member" now does it?:tt2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Thanx 2buck.I totally agree with the 3 coat built wider system for sure.I have never had a problem with that method and i even back trowl the screws with a 12in.Hardly any board showing at that point..The builder is fanatical about tapers and it's getting worse and worse around here.But the piece work prices haven't changed in relatively 10yrs.Charge more for sure..Level5 the whole place..:thumbsup:


I hear you toddr, not too many from Ontario on this site, Were due for a wage increase, starting to feel like the working Poor here. Don't know weather it's the fault of the industry or premier dad. Seems like everyone else on this site is making way more than we are, compared to the rockers a least.

Are you in a union free zone, or did they come in and take you guys over yet???........ just wondering


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> At least "small member" doesn't imply "worn out member" like "Senior member" now does it?:tt2:


Touch`e. From one worn out old bloke to another.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hear you toddr, not too many from Ontario on this site, Were due for a wage increase, starting to feel like the working Poor here. Don't know weather it's the fault of the industry or premier dad. Seems like everyone else on this site is making way more than we are, compared to the rockers a least.
> 
> Are you in a union free zone, or did they come in and take you guys over yet???........ just wondering


There was a new hospital and ymca and convent built in this town 3yrs ago by ellisdon.They do some big chit.I was union with Marel at the time and was the last man standing here.Then they wanted me to go to yonge and bay to 42 flr tower.My rate was 34.80 per.But the travel time was ridiculous.Life is much easier working on the lakes..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> There was a new hospital and ymca and convent built in this town 3yrs ago by ellisdon.They do some big chit.I was union with Marel at the time and was the last man standing here.Then they wanted me to go to yonge and bay to 42 flr tower.My rate was 34.80 per.But the travel time was ridiculous.Life is much easier working on the lakes..


They came in a few years back, came in on the resi side, piece work, private sector, the none hour work, now we don't see them no more


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> They came in a few years back, came in on the resi side, piece work, private sector, the none hour work, now we don't see them no more


So you mean 22cents isn't good for taping..Lol bro


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Really hasn't changed has it ? I was at that rate 15 years ago in Burlington. Production homes or custom private ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Really hasn't changed has it ? I was at that rate 15 years ago in Burlington.


Tapers of Ontario unite, lets strike:thumbup:

Those [email protected] never let me know when a meeting is, I'm one of the b1tchers at those meetings (which should surprise no one at this site) .When those union reps seen my little red ford ranger, they kept driving by. But now that I got a van, their going to come into one of my houses one day , and go oh no !!!!!! it's %^&**  2buck


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Really hasn't changed has it ? I was at that rate 15 years ago in Burlington. Production homes or custom private ?


I'm non union now.For the most part the work boarding and taping is custom.22-25cents board.25-30 for tape.That still dosen't give us alot of time amigo,Cheers


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tapers of Ontario unite, lets strike:thumbup:
> 
> Those [email protected] never let me know when a meeting is, I'm one of the b1tchers at those meetings (which should surprise no one at this site) .When those union reps seen my little red ford ranger, they kept driving by. But now that I got a van, their going to come into one of my houses one day , and go oh no !!!!!! it's %^&**  2buck


I could never figure out whythe piece work rate dosent compare to the hourly rate:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> I'm non union now.For the most part the work boarding and taping is custom.22-25cents board.25-30 for tape.That still dosen't give us alot of time amigo,Cheers


What about extras, we are 22 cents, but you get $115 for cathedrals, coffered ceilings, or a opening over 10 foot high and is 8x8. 1 penny for height etc, and around 38 cents a foot for bead. when you get a house with no extras , it sucks. I always ask for a extra if there's no extras, hasn't worked yet.

So are you getting extras, if you are i'm going to be :furious::furious::furious:

Or I'm driving to where you are , your only 2 1/2 hours away


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about extras, we are 22 cents, but you get $115 for cathedrals, coffered ceilings, or a opening over 10 foot high and is 8x8. 1 penny for height etc, and around 38 cents a foot for bead. when you get a house with no extras , it sucks. I always ask for a extra if there's no extras, hasn't worked yet.
> 
> So are you getting extras, if you are i'm going to be :furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Or I'm driving to where you are , your only 2 1/2 hours away


Yep ! Sounds exactly the same as when I lived down there. At least prices haven't gone down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> I could never figure out whythe piece work rate dosent compare to the hourly rate:whistling2:


It varies all the time, we use to average more than the hour guys at one time, it goes back and forth. But talking to some of those hour work guys, their forced to work over time, all that OT money is taxed at something crazy like 85% , their just plain taxed to death, so some think the PW side has it better.

What I hate is the hour work guys do everything by hand, and we got to use machines to make money. Yet they say we make the same,,,, Bull ****

We half to invest in machines so......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Yep ! Sounds exactly the same as when I lived down there. At least prices haven't gone down.


Yep, don't want to sound all negative, that's the one good thing with this recession, our wages stayed the same. The big "U" gave some solid ground to stand on. There was no " well so and so said he would work for half your price" We were this is the rate, this is what you pay:thumbsup:

Guess it's the same for everyone though, cost of living going up, you just wonder when it's your turn for your wages to go up


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> It varies all the time, we use to average more than the hour guys at one time, it goes back and forth. But talking to some of those hour work guys, their forced to work over time, all that OT money is taxed at something crazy like 85% , their just plain taxed to death, so some think the PW side has it better.
> 
> What I hate is the hour work guys do everything by hand, and we got to use machines to make money. Yet they say we make the same,,,, Bull ****
> 
> We half to invest in machines so......


 If you own all your own tools why dont you bid your own jobs and quit makin the man all that money. Sounds like what I used to get when we worked for my best friends old man 18 yrs ago,except we got 5 bucks for square 6 for bnose.Do you complete house for 22 or does someone come in a touchup and tex after you?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tapers of Ontario unite, lets strike:thumbup:
> 
> Those [email protected] never let me know when a meeting is, I'm one of the b1tchers at those meetings (which should surprise no one at this site) .When those union reps seen my little red ford ranger, they kept driving by. But now that I got a van, their going to come into one of my houses one day , and go oh no !!!!!! it's %^&**  2buck


I've never been in the union although I have worked on quite a few union jobs at their rates for short periods. I'll never join ! Been chased down on sites for years by dudes who want my money for the pleasure of being in their club. Been threatened by them too ! Jackoffs !

Piece workers definitely need a raise. Those that deserve it of course ! Southern Ontario has always been dog eat dog in the drywall biz. It sucks !
Can't complain about what I get up here so it's not so hard to take. I thought about moving back to Burlington because I miss the hustle and bustle of the big cities but maybe I'll stick around here a little longer.:yes:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about extras, we are 22 cents, but you get $115 for cathedrals, coffered ceilings, or a opening over 10 foot high and is 8x8. 1 penny for height etc, and around 38 cents a foot for bead. when you get a house with no extras , it sucks. I always ask for a extra if there's no extras, hasn't worked yet.
> 
> So are you getting extras, if you are i'm going to be :furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Or I'm driving to where you are , your only 2 1/2 hours away


I make more boarding nowadays..I have taped for 16yrs as mentioned and light everything up twice..3ways,big beautiful flat butts and beads.Taping can be stressful lately omg..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> If you own all your own tools why dont you bid your own jobs and quit makin the man all that money. Sounds like what I used to get when we worked for my best friends old man 18 yrs ago,except we got 5 bucks for square 6 for bnose.Do you complete house for 22 or does someone come in a touchup and tex after you?


Impossible to compete with them in a major market

Don't get me wrong, there are good points, and you mentioned some of them, if your work is good , you don't get sent back, they have repair guys, they do send in guys to spray,,,,,, but I wouldn't mind to do my own spray.

Most of us in Ontario work for large companies that can employ over a 100 rockers, tapers, insulators, and spray guys. That's why it was easy for the Unions to come in on them (the companies) so weather you like the idea of the union or not, your in, if you price against them, they will make your life hell, take you to court etc.......

The union is fairly new in my area, lets just say our 1st wage agreement or contract (what ever you call it) was not too great.

One Big boss of a DWC even said to me a few months ago , we should be at least 30 cents to live like we use to. So I don't know who you should point fingers at, in one way I don't blame the DWC's. I don't mind my job, made a good living by being a loyal little sub trade. 

It's too much typing Chris, too hard to explain, it's more politics than anything, so I won't bore you with that:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Impossible to compete with them in a major market
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are good points, and you mentioned some of them, if your work is good , you don't get sent back, they have repair guys, they do send in guys to spray,,,,,, but I wouldn't mind to do my own spray.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Not a big fan of BIG companies. I feel they have a lot to do with lowering standards and wages. Where I live it is a right to work state:thumbsup: No Drywall union. Met one guy once worked union, he was flown in from Seattle(had a badass case that carried ALL his tools) and he did the outer shell of a Starbucks... we did inside walls at Starbucks and the 6 other shops in Strip mall:blink:flown in for less than 3000' of taping after the flown in hangers flew out:blink: thats fn stupid. What is this union stuff about anyway? He told me he can only get so much done a day or the bosses get mad...sounds like mafia stuff


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''sounds like mafia stuff''



That is exactly how It sounds to me. but like 2buck said ..It's all politics ..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> ''sounds like mafia stuff''
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly how It sounds to me. but like 2buck said ..It's all politics ..


mafia , politics...same sht .Control Freaks:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> That sucks. Not a big fan of BIG companies. I feel they have a lot to do with lowering standards and wages. Where I live it is a right to work state:thumbsup: No Drywall union. Met one guy once worked union, he was flown in from Seattle(had a badass case that carried ALL his tools) and he did the outer shell of a Starbucks... we did inside walls at Starbucks and the 6 other shops in Strip mall:blink:flown in for less than 3000' of taping after the flown in hangers flew out thats fn stupid. What is this union stuff about anyway? He told me he can only get so much done a day or the bosses get mad...sounds like mafia stuff


I don't know, it's hard to explain, there's 2 sides to the coin, I say there's the union, and then the union union, if that makes sense

With what I call the union (me) we still piece work, buy tools, work 7 days a week, work hard etc..... were like you, in a nut shell. except the union sets the price.... in stone as I say. every 3 years were to meet, and set the price in stone again, once and awhile , a rep will stop by to see if you have any b1tches (that's why they avoid me:jester We pay a $25 dollar a month fee, ( which my company paid cause they liked me) they will plant you in the ground if you die, some dental stuff, and you will get a pension one day. Even the companies don't mind them in some WAYS, they hate the money they send them, but the game of keeping the best workers actually will come into play, it's important to keep the good guys now, there's no more cut throat going on or guys saying they will work for half the money. So it is in their best interest to keep the good guys.

Now the union union workers are the hour paid guys, who do the government jobs, they do everything buy hand. The ones who come to everyone's mind when you say union . Don't think I half to explain them.

So I guess you could say there's a hour union and peice workers union.

I know people hate union talk, but to me it is meant for the blue collar man, where the union is going wrong to me,is the government worker, why cops,teachers,doctors, firemen etc need a union is beyond me. the government is a bottom less pit of money in the unions eyes. But if they push too hard on a private company, it will just fold, there's more balance........... SOMETIMES


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not a bad word to say about union's..Nice to have and be apart of a middle class society..:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mesh tape and unions....corners


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about extras, we are 22 cents, but you get $115 for cathedrals, coffered ceilings, or a opening over 10 foot high and is 8x8. 1 penny for height etc, and around 38 cents a foot for bead. when you get a house with no extras , it sucks. I always ask for a extra if there's no extras, hasn't worked yet.
> 
> So are you getting extras, if you are i'm going to be :furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Or I'm driving to where you are , your only 2 1/2 hours away


If you guys get .22 sq ft I don't see whats to complain about. thats 50% almost more than my pay @.168. quit crying


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds like the bigger cities are payin less these days:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

no... their payin more


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you guys get .22 sq ft I don't see whats to complain about. thats 50% almost more than my pay @.168. quit crying


Then come here and make a go at it then:thumbup:

I don't want to get into a international pissing match, I know times are tuff in America. But when we here in Ontario hear what you guys in the states pay for taxes, gas, hydro (power) food, luxury items and so forth, were like WTF

I dread my hydro bill for example, you can use $100 in hydro, but your bill is $300, got to pay for those green energy windmills, that you never see spinning. Does gas cost you over $5.00 a gallon, do you have a value added tax of 13% of any item or service you use. Does 50% or more of your income go to taxes, do you half to get a emission test done on your car, and have it pass. Do you pay $75 bucks for a carton of smokes. does 24 beers almost cost you $40 dollars. do you pay over $2000 a year in car insurance. Do you get charged 5 cents for every grocery bag you use. does a block of cheese cost you $12.00. can you only write off $500 in tools, then 33% depreciation on the rest.

Come to commie Canada PA rocker, you will love it

I'm good at whining, I'm a taper, eh'


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Toddr said:


> I have not a bad word to say about union's..Nice to have and be apart of a middle class society..:thumbsup:



if you never had em you would have no industry, they set the base:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if you never had em you would have no industry, they set the base:thumbsup:


I like your new signature, My Opinion Costs 1 buck 99 cents:jester:

That's why unions were invented, to stop us from cutting throat, so now we get 1.95 for our opinions, while the union gets 5 cents from everyone's opinion.I think that's how it works:jester:



your right with your comment though


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

20 years ago the demographics of the drywall industry changed. At least in California. ( i am watching what i say, dont want to get banned or something)
So by now all the "hillbillies" are to old to do drywall. The housing has slowed down to the point where all the drywall guys moved back south. (is that subtle enough). They left because prices were getting so low. Like bussing tables low. Nobody would do it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> 20 years ago the demographics of the drywall industry changed. At least in California. ( i am watching what i say, dont want to get banned or something)
> So by now all the "hillbillies" are to old to do drywall. The housing has slowed down to the point where all the drywall guys moved back south. (is that subtle enough). They left because prices were getting so low. Like bussing tables low. Nobody would do it.


So what your saying Capt-drywall ,Is all the hand finishing hill billies have retired,, and the Mexicans went home.:blink:[ just don't call the mods a *** and you'll be ok,,,]:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then come here and make a go at it then:thumbup:
> 
> I don't want to get into a international pissing match, I know times are tuff in America. But when we here in Ontario hear what you guys in the states pay for taxes, gas, hydro (power) food, luxury items and so forth, were like WTF
> 
> ...


I don't want a pissing match either, I'd surely loose to you. But it ain't no picnic here. We got the windmill thing going on (I drywalled a control station in Locust ridge) state sales tax is at 6%, smokes bout $60 ( dont smoke, dont care. my wife rolls her own for $8 a carton) emissions yes, business & auto insurance $2400, grocery bags .15, cheese 4-5 bucks a pound, write off anything I can.
Fed, state and local taxes 20% of income (shoulda had kids they'd pay me!) property taxes $2900 a year, privilige to work tax $256 times two.
Local services tax (because I'm self employed ) $40 a year ( thats funny I don't work local) , Healthcare $700 a month. I can go on
Ya know 2buck when it's all said and done we're both screwed. And our margins are likley the same. We're just here to pay the bill so the politicians can vacation on our blood sweat and tears. I wish they'd pay 2buck a square.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Blue cross just for me $400 per month ,and goes up every year. The wife and 2 kids $1.000 a month and going up .. When I fart on the job ,,that's a fuel deduction ,,and workmans comp. A F/N JOKE ,,A RACKET I deduct everything i can possibly think of. NO CHECK here 1st of the month!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I hear ya guys,,,, 

1) case of cheap beer - 12.00
2) carton of cheap cigs - 12.50
3) getting drunk, smoking cigs and listening to guys talking about trying to be legitiment - priceless


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont understand why people have to starve ..wile outhers live on steak and wast it..it seems like now adays your barley getting by ...or loaded ...no happy medum ...people who dont work the goverment throwes all kinds of handouts at them ...wile the man who works all day every day for his family being honest at the same time gets screwed...it is a globel problem ...they wonder why thing are the way ..they push people to there limits..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hear ya guys,,,,
> 
> 1) case of cheap beer - 12.00
> 2) carton of cheap cigs - 12.50
> 3) getting drunk, smoking cigs and listening to guys talking about trying to be legitiment - priceless


who said I was Legitimate...:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't want a pissing match either, I'd surely loose to you. But it ain't no picnic here. We got the windmill thing going on (I drywalled a control station in Locust ridge) state sales tax is at 6%, smokes bout $60 ( dont smoke, dont care. my wife rolls her own for $8 a carton) emissions yes, business & auto insurance $2400, grocery bags .15, cheese 4-5 bucks a pound, write off anything I can.
> Fed, state and local taxes 20% of income (shoulda had kids they'd pay me!) property taxes $2900 a year, privilige to work tax $256 times two.
> Local services tax (because I'm self employed ) $40 a year ( thats funny I don't work local) , Healthcare $700 a month. I can go on
> Ya know 2buck when it's all said and done we're both screwed. And our margins are likley the same. We're just here to pay the bill so the politicians can vacation on our blood sweat and tears. I wish they'd pay 2buck a square.


I'm just getting old P.A. rocker, I find myself saying "I remember when....." a lot now

Smis says it in his post but .......... to add to it, no it was no bed of roses all the time back in the days of old. But if you worked hard, kept your nose to the grind stone, things seemed to work themselves out. Now there seems to be a mentality of ."Your lucky to have what you got,, be thankful" like WTF, what happened to "hey, I worked hard for what I got"

I don't know,best shut up, should of got a job with the government I guess:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> I dont understand why people have to starve ..wile outhers live on steak and wast it..it seems like now adays your barley getting by ...or loaded ...no happy medum ...people who dont work the goverment throwes all kinds of handouts at them ...wile the man who works all day every day for his family being honest at the same time gets screwed...it is a globel problem ...they wonder why thing are the way ..they push people to there limits..


It's the age old saying Smis....The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer.

P A Rocker.....Your wife pays $8 a Carton of rollies? Holy mother of..... I pay nearly $40 more than that for one packet....Wanna make some money :shifty:.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> It's the age old saying Smis....The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer.
> 
> P A Rocker.....Your wife pays $8 a Carton of rollies? Holy mother of..... I pay nearly $40 more than that for one packet....Wanna make some money :shifty:.


 I don't wanna make any money... just brake even


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> It's the age old saying Smis....The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer.
> 
> P A Rocker.....Your wife pays $8 a Carton of rollies? Holy mother of..... I pay nearly $40 more than that for one packet....Wanna make some money :shifty:.


American smokes









I like your way of thinking kiwiman, I can get you yukky American tasting smokes off the Rez for $18, ,,,, $30 dollars for good tasting Canadian ones

Now how do we get them through your customs









If it were not for Indian smokes and gas off the Rez, I would be broke


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thats where a 7 or 8" box could come in handy. 7 would be nicer, just double it out, you will end up with a 14" joint, that would shut your builder friend up, and don't forget to charge him more $$$$$$$$$$


This smaller boxes are for filling not final coating they have to much crown for final.

this is a trick of the trade reply too.....................:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> This smaller boxes are for filling not final coating they have to much crown for final.
> 
> this is a trick of the trade reply too.....................:thumbsup:


 agreed:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now how do we get them through your customs


I've got a way!:w00t: ........... Ummm, ah, hang on.......Thinking Thinking......... never mind.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> This smaller boxes are for filling not final coating they have to much crown for final.
> 
> this is a trick of the trade reply too.....................:thumbsup:


Good point, never thought about that, but I dont own a 7 or a 8 inch box. But if I did, I guess I would of found out the hard way

Ok, a double 10" then, nothing says more fun than sanding out 20" wide flats on a ceiling:thumbup:..........................................NOT !!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Never haveing owned a 12 box,,,, cause the bevel is only 5 1/2" wide,,,,, I find myself wondering why anyone would buy a 12 box????

I just try to fill the recesses,,,not the whole wall,,,,I believe they call that a level5 finish.

Perhaps I missed this day in class,,, but I think the amount of crown is set by the bend in your blade and the setting of your box,,,,,,,, could be wrong tho,,, I usually am


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Never haveing owned a 12 box,,,, cause the bevel is only 5 1/2" wide,,,,, I find myself wondering why anyone would buy a 12 box????
> 
> I just try to fill the recesses,,,not the whole wall,,,,I believe they call that a level5 finish.
> 
> Perhaps I missed this day in class,,, but I think the amount of crown is set by the bend in your blade and the setting of your box,,,,,,,, could be wrong tho,,, I usually am


I 8-10 box for along time. Just bought a 12 cause the d/c's say everyone "expects" to see a 12" joint. Politics


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I always used a 10" then 12" coating my flats with boxes /was taught that way=====hand finishing was 10" then 14 curved trowel never bothered to change/dont fix what aint broke!!!!


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> I always used a 10" then 12" coating my flats with boxes /was taught that way=====hand finishing was 10" then 14 curved trowel never bothered to change/dont fix what aint broke!!!!


I pre-fill everything first.And when i wet tape i fill the bevel.Never have to open the boxes right up.8-10 will work as well as 10-12.With the bevel already flat the boxes run like glass,,flat as pancake!!What is this crowned trowel that you shcpeak of


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> hand finishing was 10" then 14 curved trowel never bothered to change/dont fix what aint broke!!!!


When using the 14 does your joint stay about 14" or closer to 28" ?

I always tell a guy I work with sometimes to keep the finish 14" wide(he uses a flat 14" for finish coat).This makes me absolutely nuts !:wallbash: No need to double it up to 28 ! Ever see a 28" box I ask him ?:blink: 
No reason for any flat to be wider than 14" IMO. Not that it doesn't work but you use more mud unnecessarily and create more sanding. I don't like creating work that doesn't need to be there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> I pre-fill everything first.And when i wet tape i fill the bevel.Never have to open the boxes right up.8-10 will work as well as 10-12.With the bevel already flat the boxes run like glass,,flat as pancake!!What is this crowned trowel that you shcpeak of


Somebody hasn't been reading through all the threads

It's a trowel with a arch, bend, curve ,crown in it. I call it the poor mans box. If your good with the H&T, you can have it look almost like a box was running.

Guys who run straight knives can put a bend in their knives if they want. It's kind of hard to do that with a trowel, so they manufacture one with a bend in it.

Now get reading


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Somebody hasn't been reading through all the threads
> 
> It's a trowel with a arch, bend, curve ,crown in it. I call it the poor mans box. If your good with the H&T, you can have it look almost like a box was running.
> 
> ...


Hey 2buck..I know what they are bro..Just not sure why anybody would need one to make something flat??Lol,,:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Hey 2buck..I know what they are bro..Just not sure why anybody would need one to make something flat??Lol,,:thumbsup:


they work great when hangers break seams where they should not.
Never bend a NEW broad knife ,,that will ruin it..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Hey 2buck..I know what they are bro..Just not sure why anybody would need one to make something flat??Lol,,:thumbsup:


2 coat corner bead,,,,mud shrinks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 coat corner bead,,,,mud shrinks


2 COAT BEAD
sorry my friend ..no such thing


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> they work great when hangers break seams where they should not.
> Never bend a NEW broad knife ,,that will ruin it..


When a hanger breaks a seam shoudn't it be cut out,pre-filled then then taped flat??Not meaning to be disrespectful..Just don't know what a hanger is unless where talking about framing..Cheers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Is a hanger something that should be cut out,pre-filled then then taped flat??Not meaning to be disrespectful..Just don't know what a hanger is unless where talking about framing..Cheers


Sheet-rock hanger..:thumbsup::lol::lol:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Sheet-rock hanger..:thumbsup::lol::lol:


Sorry bro..Didn't know sheetrock made hangers??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Is a hanger something that should be cut out,pre-filled then then taped flat??Not meaning to be disrespectful..Just don't know what a hanger is unless where talking about framing..Cheers


Hanger is a drywaller, and ill address you and moore in this post

Said "if you want to put a bend in your straight knife" I'm a H&T guy so.....

2 coat bead is possible, depending on what bead you install and what material your using.

and toddr, do the blades on your box not arch/curve , or are you just running your boxes on #5 all the time ????????


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hanger is a drywaller, and ill address you and moore in this post
> 
> Said "if you want to put a bend in your straight knife" I'm a H&T guy so.....
> 
> ...


Gottcha!!Here is S.Ontario they call us boardmen..Not hangers..Sorry about the confusion.Oh and i can 2 coat beads with a flat trowel easily with the right compound..Just gotta load it up first try right outta the box..Machine Mud works best for this method..Hardly shrinks back if the temp is appropriate..Three coats is the way to go thou..Peace


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> 2 COAT BEAD
> sorry my friend ..no such thing


Paper bead, except for bullnose paper is 99.999999% a 2 coat deal for me.I use straight mud(BMITJ), no water on both coats. I only give a 3rd if the mud was too soft to start with out of the box and it ends up shrinking more than usual.

Vinyl is a very different story as you already know !:yes: Three or more if you're as fussy as me and your pics look like you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 2 COAT BEAD
> sorry my friend ..no such thing


*ahem* cough-cough-BS-cough

Full coat with hot mud (12" trowel-_slightly_ hollow), light skim with 14-16" depending on who hung the bead.....buff the edge, kill the lap, breeze the body, done. (love ya buddy! haha...did I really just type that? Oh yeah I did!)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Sorry bro..Didn't know sheetrock made hangers??


I'm cryin:lol:Your killin me todd!!!but then ,,,,I brought it upon myself ,,,,right??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> *ahem* cough-cough-BS-cough
> 
> Full coat with hot mud (12" trowel-_slightly_ hollow), light skim with 14-16" depending on who hung the bead.....buff the edge, kill the lap, breeze the body, done. (love ya buddy! haha...did I really just type that? Oh yeah I did!)


WHAT about the ripples? ,,not being a a-hole a real question . do you side stripe your bead final coat?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Paper bead, except for bullnose paper is 99.999999% a 2 coat deal for me.I use straight mud(BMITJ), no water on both coats. I only give a 3rd if the mud was too soft to start with out of the box and it ends up shrinking more than usual.
> 
> Vinyl is a very different story as you already know !:yes: Three or more if you're as fussy as me and your pics look like you are.:thumbsup:


Thank you for jumping in:yes:

Our DWC would ask us how many coats we put on our bead, we would tell him 3 when working in town, but 2 when working out of town. Then watch his face go red:furious:

If you do put 2 or 3 cups of sheetrock in with machine mud, it's amazing how little it skrinks. But our DWC figured out our secret, and stopped supplying machine mud. In some ways 2 coat bead is not worth the effort. and machine mud is ok, but it takes for ever to dry, and it's too soft. So I don't miss that mud, hand tapers seem to like that mud better than machine tapers. 

I don't get to play with the no-coat that comes pre cut for bead, but for the few times I have played with it, I'm guessing most guys 2 coat it.

Most times we do 3 coat,but sometimes...... depending on the job :whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thank you for jumping in:yes:
> 
> Our DWC would ask us how many coats we put on our bead, we would tell him 3 when working in town, but 2 when working out of town. Then watch his face go red:furious:
> 
> ...


You mean 2 1/2 don't ya ? :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> You mean 2 1/2 don't ya ? :jester:


Oh [email protected] yeah, I forgot how I coat my own bead, Thanks for reminding me:thumbup: lol

It works though


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> WHAT about the ripples? ,,not being a a-hole a real question . do you side stripe your bead final coat?


And I'm not being a pretentious cocky prig when I say my bead doesn't have ripples...I might have one or two one-liners in a long soffit, but I keep my strokes short and my trowel flat on the final pass....works like a charm:thumbsup: I find you get more ripples when you try to do longer runs on your wipe. I'd rather brush out a lap than fill ripples


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> And I'm not being a pretentious cocky prig when I say my bead doesn't have ripples...I might have one or two one-liners in a long soffit, but I keep my strokes short and my trowel flat on the final pass....works like a charm:thumbsup: I find you get more ripples when you try to do longer runs on your wipe. I'd rather brush out a lap than fill ripples


I fill ripples ... there or not.. '' no wrong way to do it right'' ALL bead have ripples ,,no matter what bead you use or what tool you use to run them.A home with 400' of bead .. That's a lot of laps to sand out ,,but then those laps don't sand out not after using hot mud. they show after paint. achoo... bless me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> I always used a 10" then 12" coating my flats with boxes /was taught that way=====hand finishing was 10" then 14 curved trowel never bothered to change/dont fix what aint broke!!!!


We tape with a homax using hot mud. Then fill using a 5.5 DM. Then 8" then 10".


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I fill ripples ... there or not.. '' no wrong way to do it right'' ALL bead have ripples ,,no matter what bead you use or what tool you use to run them.A home with 400' of bead .. That's a lot of laps to sand out ,,but then those laps don't sand out not after using hot mud. they show after paint. achoo... bless me.


 
If you mix some 90 min mud (like a pan full of powder to a bucket of all-purpose) it will set before shrinking, making ANY bead a two coat bead.

If you do this, you can coat 1/2 of the bead, wait till it sets abit, then coat the other 1/2,, no lap marks.

By mixing just a pan full of 90 in a full bucket,, the bucket life is like 4 or 5 days,,, just wipe the bucket sides down, after your done, throw a cup of water on top, then tomarrow, or when ever, just pour the water off, drill it a min or two, and commence to coat the other 1/2 of your beads.

Sounds wacked,,, but try it sometime,,,, your gonna love it :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I fill ripples ... there or not.. '' no wrong way to do it right''


Why would you fill something that wasn't there?





moore said:


> ALL bead have ripples ,,no matter what bead you use or what tool you use to run them.


I'll have to shine a light down my bead on Thursday when it's dry so you can see what I mean. Although this is just a garage that gets two coats and sand->paint, and whoever hung the metal fugged it up big time....5/8 of fill on a couple of them and we just used straight AP for this job. And I have to disagree about the ripples...I see them in a lot of knife work, but not so much with trowels. (note: I didn't say there weren't *ever* any, but they are more than minimal, so much so that the only time they are ever a possible issue is on smooth in hard light)



moore said:


> A home with 400' of bead .. That's a lot of laps to sand out ,,but then those laps don't sand out not after using hot mud. they show after paint. achoo... bless me.


I've done cracker jacks with 600+ feet of bead, and you don't sand hot-mud laps, you run through during/after set and scrape them off (at least I do), no time flat:thumbsup: Then again, I also use light mud, so sanding isn't a big deal. I generally shoot for zero touch-up after sand, although it never works out _quite _that way:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You been thinking about my bead today slim? 
I scrape the stop marks right after the hot mud sets also.
When I say I side-stripe my bead,,I mean the entire bead.
I know... I'm a sick twisted hopeless puppy.:brows:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you mix some 90 min mud (like a pan full of powder to a bucket of all-purpose) it will set before shrinking, making ANY bead a two coat bead.
> 
> If you do this, you can coat 1/2 of the bead, wait till it sets abit, then coat the other 1/2,, no lap marks.
> 
> ...


I tried this recently capt. [picked it up from one of your post] ,,but I only used a double handful .The mud mixed up well ,and run smooth ,,but I saw no difference In setting...so you say a pan full? I will try It again tomarrow on my bead. It's been raining here for the last 48 hrs hard to get a f/n thing to dry..


----------

